# Getting your news online



## Song_Si

hoping people will supply names/links/comments on their favourite online news sources, I can compile them into one thread as a resource

regional/provincials would be useful - I'm only familiar with the Phuket ones, often they'll give info on their local property purchase/rental rates

*Thailand*

*(national)*
Bangkok Post http://www.bangkokpost.com/
The Nation http://www.nationmultimedia.com/
MCOT News

Government Public Relations Dept http://thailand.prd.go.th/

*(regional)*

*Phuket*
phuketwan http://phuketwan.com/
Phuket Gazette http://www.phuketgazette.net/
Phuketnews http://www.thephuketnews.com/

*Hua Hin - Cha Am*
Hua Hin Today

*Chiang Mai and Chiang Rai*
Chiang Mai City News
Chiang Mai Mail
Chiang Rai Times

*Korat*
Korat Post

*Pattaya*
Pattaya Daily News
Pattaya Mail
Pattaya Today
Pattaya One
Pattaya People

*Koh Samui*
Samui Times

_*Koh Phangan*_
Koh Phangan Island News

*Student*
Student Weekly

*******************

*International*

Aljazeera http://www.aljazeera.com/

*Cambodia*
Phnom Penh Post http://www.phnompenhpost.com/
Siem Reap Insider - a division of the Phnom Penh Post
Khmer 440
The Cambodia Daily
The Cambodia Herald

*Laos*
Vientiane Times

*Malaysia*
The Star Online
New Straits Times
Malaysian National News Agency - Bernama

*Myanmar*
Eleven: Newsmedia in Myanmar

*Singapore*
The Straits Times

*UK*
BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/
The Telegraph
The Independent

*USA*
CNN International http://edition.cnn.com/
United State News Net
USA Today
Fox News
United States Newspapers - links to over 3,300 US Newspapers
Washington Post
Wall Street Journal

*Australia*
The Australian
Sydney Morning Herald http://www.smh.com.au/
Australia News Com
ABC News


----------



## stednick

*In addition ...*

Here are a few links to on line news sources

Financial Business News & Financial News - The Wall Street Journal - Wsj.com

Worldwide News Network Home

USA United States News - United States News | Top stories from around the nation
USA News, Travel, Weather, Entertainment, Sports, Technology, U.S. & World - USATODAY.com
USA Washington Post: Breaking News, World, US, DC News & Analysis

USA's Individual State News United States Newspapers

Concerning media *bias*. My personal opinion and only MY personal opinion, I am a true believer in the conspiracy theory. ALL news media are businesses and they all do have their biases, promulgated and established by their editorial staff in the hopes of attracting additional and more lucrative advertisers to their advertiser base. The bottom line is all that matters and unfortunately the truth is sometimes bent and/or sacrificed. Do not consider any news source to be telling "the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth". Just my opinion.


----------



## Glen10

Peace . Gold . Liberty | Revolution | Daily Paul

RT

Veterans Today | Military Veterans and Foreign Affairs Journal – VA – Veterans Administration one for the vets, or anyone for that matter.

Rockabilly Radio Homepage not news. hope that's OK.


----------



## Song_Si

^ Rockabilly radio!

I've only recently started listening to online/internet radio, mostly music

one for starters is Live365 which links to thousands of radio shows all categorised my music style eg there are 349 jazz stations online, 188 blues stations . . . good to have running in the background.

If it's older music you want - click on 'oldies' there are stations playing only music from 1930s, 1940s and so on. eg 'Kingdom of Swing' 40s big band era channel.


----------



## Xynoplas

New link for MCOT news:
MCOT.net - Enews News


----------

